# Crazy Dogs Behind a Fence - Owner Yelled a Me!



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

I have several crazy lawn dogs (as I call them). The kind where they live in a fenced-in back yard and bark at anything and everything.

Well, the lady comes out of the front door after I walked by... why do you let your dog harass my dogs!?!

Oh man... I yelled back (across the street yelling contest), Why do "I" let "my" dog harass "your" dogs!?! I asked that like 4 times. She said since they were in her yard, they can do what they want.

I know many of her neighbors, since my poor Hank was a buddy to everyone... not a soul is happy about the cujo twins.

Well, my dog (we've had Marshal for 5 weeks) has still not learned to ignore these crazy dogs. I'm still working on it. Lately I've been letting him bark, running circles until he's exhausted. Probably not the best idea (its the middle of the day, barely anyone is home). But by the time I walk by the other cujos, he could care less.

Boy was that nuts. Just venting.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We used to live next to a family that had 6 little dogs that constantly barked, very annoying


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My closest neighbor has a very large German Rottie. You would never know he had a dog until you stepped across his fence. Once in great while, if I'm working the dogs or horses close to the fence she'll be sitting watching. I never have to worry about her. However - if there is a strange dog on my place then she'll come over his fence to run it off. She is a great dog. I am very lucky.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Megiddo, I got confused, are YOUR dogs barking all the time at everyone when they are outdoors? Or are you talking about other neighbors allowing their dogs to bark uncontrolled?

I know that as a responsible dog owner AND neighbor, I don't allow my dogs to do this. Day or night. Never know if someone is home sick, or baby's napping, or just people don't love and enjoy dogs as much as I do so can tune out the barking.

I allow my dogs out if they are quiet. If they bark I immediately react to have them 'quiet'. If they do not they come inside. That's the rules to keep everyone in my neighborhood happy and loving me and my GSD's.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You were walking swiftly by, correct..?
Not stopping?

If so she is sounding a lot like a loony...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with APBTLove, so long as you were not using the sidewalk in front of these dogs to practice come fronts, sits, etc., your neighbor has a problem. 

Frankly, I do not have a problem with a dog barking when it sees a person or a dog going by its yard. If you are in a high traffic area, having a privacy fence makes sense. Once the threat is past, the dog needs to quiet though. It should not take ten or fifteen minutes for the dog to decide it is no longer a threat.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Megiddo, I got confused, are YOUR dogs barking all the time at everyone when they are outdoors? Or are you talking about other neighbors allowing their dogs to bark uncontrolled?


I was walking my dog past the cujo twins. The two dogs are behind a fence. I have several sets of dogs like this.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

APBTLove said:


> You were walking swiftly by, correct..?
> Not stopping?
> 
> If so she is sounding a lot like a loony...



I normally walk past fairly quickly. I've tried may things, running past, walking fast, walking normally, stopping and making him sit, letting him go nuts... but making sure he gets very tired (this is where the issue occurred).

But remember these dogs are out all the time, without exercise... just back yard dogs.

I have about 4 sets of these dogs to deal with.

Hank would ignore most of them, Marshal is a different story. But since I've only had him 5 weeks, he is a work-in-progress.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Megiddo said:


> Well, my dog (we've had Marshal for 5 weeks) has still not learned to ignore these crazy dogs. I'm still working on it. Lately I've been letting him bark, running circles until he's exhausted. Probably not the best idea (its the middle of the day, barely anyone is home) .


I'm confused. You didn't let him do this in front of her house right?


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

milkmoney11 said:


> I'm confused. You didn't let him do this in front of her house right?


No other way around the house. Gotta get by some how.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Megiddo said:


> No other way around the house. Gotta get by some how.


So you stopped, let your dog run around, and bark to get some energy out in front of her house? Perhaps she just assumed you were doing it to aggravate her dogs. 

Regardless...with rude people I find the nicer you are to them, the more upset and mad they get. It's a great way to piss them off because they didn't get to you. Learned it back in college when I worked at a grocery store. The meanest customers just got so angry when nothing they did got you riled up. They usually just want to make people as miserable as them. 

It's hard to bite your lip, but the ultimate satisfaction knowing they felt like a bum later.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

milkmoney11 said:


> So you stopped, let your dog run around, and bark to get some energy out in front of her house?


Run around the front of the house... no, run around me, yes.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Megiddo said:


> Run around the front of the house... no, run around me, yes.


Yeah...run around you...but while you were standing in front of her house. I just think she may have heard her dogs going nuts, looked out the window and saw you standing there with your dog running around. She may have just assumed you were doing it to make her dogs bark. Why anyone would do that I have no idea...but perhaps that's what she thought.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, it sounds like, she feels that you are deliberately making her dogs go ballistic. 

If you have a fence, you might try throwing a ball for the dog for 20 -25 minutes and then go for a walk. If you do not have a fence, then use a long line on the dog. 

Walks are good exercise for you and the dog, but not at the expense of your neighbors. If your dog needs to expend more energy than he is getting in his normal walk, tiring him out first is a good idea. 

Also, if he reacts to the reactive dog, a quick correction as you move forward is in order. 

Good luck.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

milkmoney11 said:


> Yeah...run around you...but while you were standing in front of her house. I just think she may have heard her dogs going nuts, looked out the window and saw you standing there with your dog running around. She may have just assumed you were doing it to make her dogs bark. Why anyone would do that I have no idea...but perhaps that's what she thought.


Yeah that's probably what she thought.

But normally, it's just me walking by as fast as I can. But I walk 5 times per day. And dozens of other dogs go by that house. It's the barking zone. She must be going crazy. Her neighbors that talk to me hate them.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

selzer said:


> Yes, it sounds like, she feels that you are deliberately making her dogs go ballistic.
> 
> If you have a fence, you might try throwing a ball for the dog for 20 -25 minutes and then go for a walk. If you do not have a fence, then use a long line on the dog.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see your point. 

I try to correct these are not small lots and he knows where they are 100+ feet before and after. Not an excuse, but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

selzer said:


> Walks are good exercise for you and the dog, but not at the expense of your neighbors. If your dog needs to expend more energy than he is getting in his normal walk, tiring him out first is a good idea.


One other thought... I was not actually trying to exercise him, more like bore him. It actually works for the other cujos on the block.

Probably not the best of ideas.

I do the tennis racket/ball thing twice a day (lately).


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

Tried something new today (Thanks selzer). I took Marshal out for a quick game of tennis racket and cuz. I then carried one of the cuz's with me on the walk.

He couldn't care less about ANYTHING except his cuz. If he did look (and yes they were out barking again), I just squeaked the cuz. I even let him carry it for a while.

The cool thing in addition, there was a dog in front of us about 50 yards (cujo's barked at him too) and normally Marshal "tracks" the ground, which does make for a quick walk, but too much pulling. He paid no attention to the dog. Only to his beloved cuz!

I would put it in my left coat pocket and he would nose it including my hand. 

Fun walk!


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe you could get a little portable bush and you and your dog can hide behind while you walk in front of this particular house. 

I've seen it done on Scooby Doo numerous times and it appears to be flawless.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

milkmoney11 said:


> Maybe you could get a little portable bush and you and your dog can hide behind while you walk in front of this particular house.
> 
> I've seen it done on Scooby Doo numerous times and it appears to be flawless.


Rut-ro ! :falltree:


----------

